
Apple's Dark Side: Reasons to Dislike the Iconic Brand - pitdesi
http://ca.finance.yahoo.com/news/Apples-Dark-Side-Five-Reasons-minyanville-2389155230.html?x=0
======
threepointone
Hyperbole much?

